# Hello from Leicester soon to be Preston !



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi my name is Emilie and I recently have become interested in breeding my single Buck mouse Pugsley. Yes he is named after the boy in The Addams Family  I love the 60s version of the show but back on track; i'm missing a doe ! I'm looking for breeders near either Preston or Leicester. Transport is an issue at this time since we don't have a car and I can't drive. By "we" I mean myself and my partner Ryan, who is also interested in breeding. I'm also looking to own a nude mouse because they look amazing. To end this I will say that i'm just so happy I found this forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
What colour doe are you looking for?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hope you find one


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

WoodWitch said:


> Hi and welcome.
> What colour doe are you looking for?


I'm looking for a light coloured doe. The perfect would be an albino or dark eyed cream but i'm willing to consider any other colour aswell.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome 

I will have some cream, pew and beige ready soon


----------

